# Neon Mice



## HemlockStud

http://www.neonmice.com/

What are peoples thoughts on this?


----------



## SephysManda

Strange...

I, myself, don't really like the idea of "GM" animals.


----------



## Stina

hey I just posted that on Mouse Lovers...lol

I think its pretty wierd...but the blue and yellow ones look pretty cool...lol It doesn't harm the animals any and they only sell neutered males...so there isn't any risk to anything **shrug**


----------



## HemlockStud

Stina said:


> hey I just posted that on Mouse Lovers...lol


 :lol: I just saw Mrs.Beach post it on TFM so I thought Id post here.


----------



## mouser

pretty innocuous GM really and old hat . There's glowfish in every petco and petsmart in the country (except CA) beagles pigs and i think a few others in labs . It's more of a concern to me of fad marketing of life, then again we GM animals and market them based on it when we breed to show or sell. Somewhere I read of a mouse with human liver and immune system . etc. We're gonna do it cause we can. 
they're likely quite expensive at least for now.


----------



## Stina

oh ok...so it was ann that was the first copy cat...lol

Mouser....glofish are the only widely available species with similar genetic modification...nothing else is available to the general public...and actually it looks like these mice have been around a for a couple years now. They're not as expensive as I thought they'd be...according to the site the hairless ones (more expensive) are like $45 USD. I don't see dogs or pigs or much else becoming widely available to the public as the "glow" is only visible under black light and the hair isn't affected...so it would be difficult and wierd/pointless with larger animals...or with full haired and dark pigmented animals.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Stina said:


> glofish are the only widely available species with similar genetic modification...


I'm pretty sure you can get corn (British "maize," _Zea mays_) that glows, too.


----------



## Stina

ok...only widely available animal species


----------



## Jack Garcia

I knew you'd say that! Hehe...

I want a glow-in-the-dark monkey named Fred.


----------



## Megzilla

I don't like that site. All their mice look so sick, and in one of them a mouse looks dead. I think if a mouse is happy, healthy, and isn't exposed to UV rays constantly to make it glow, its kinda ok. I used to want to keep one, but now i'm a bit skeptical.


----------



## SarahC

I don't like anything like that including the fish.I had a friend who (wrongly)smuggled a small tortoise that he bought in a foreign market for peanuts.It had a picture painted on its shell and suffered greatly as it grew .It's shell was horribly deformed and couldn't retreat inside.Not a fan at all.


----------



## m137b

Megzilla said:


> I don't like that site. All their mice look so sick, and in one of them a mouse looks dead. I think if a mouse is happy, healthy, and isn't exposed to UV rays constantly to make it glow, its kinda ok. I used to want to keep one, but now i'm a bit skeptical.


I agree, I understand hairless don't normally look as robust as normal mice, but some of those just look pathetic.

I'm not against lab animals, they have their place, but I don't really like commercial breeders who supply retail stores, I don't see how they're any better than other pet store suppliers.

The mice themselves, I've always thought they were cool, the glowing cats are really neat looking.


----------



## mouser

OHhh... widely available pet animal species... I was really referring to the science...I don't want a monkey regardless if it glows is a rainbow or has a flaming a-- .. worked with too many . they're too much like people...


----------



## Mouse Girl

ok this is crazy UV rays damage the skin of humans mouse skin is far more sensitive than ours poor little things if the owners were to expose there mice to this kind of suffering then they're mad and secondly i don't think they're neutering the mice so they don't breed with wild mice they're doing it so no-one else can breed neon mice!


----------



## JustMouse

Yeah that looks pretty messed up to me. And I also saw the photo that looked like it was actually a dead or heavily sedated mouse. The idea of them being commercially available is horrifying to me!!


----------



## bethmccallister

I wonder how long the FDA approval usually takes for something like that. There website still looks to be "under construction" and hasn't been updated since 2009.


----------



## FeralWolf

Megzilla said:


> I don't like that site. All their mice look so sick, and in one of them a mouse looks dead. I think if a mouse is happy, healthy, and isn't exposed to UV rays constantly to make it glow, its kinda ok. I used to want to keep one, but now i'm a bit skeptical.


I know! I don't know how they make them glow, but it's probably not healthy. And why don't they have any fur?


----------



## Kallan

FeralWolf said:


> I know! I don't know how they make them glow, but it's probably not healthy. And why don't they have any fur?


Many lab mice have genes inserted that make them produce fluorescent pigment - be it the skin, or liver or heart or toher body tissues. usualy so these tissues can be isolated easier during research. Neon mice have a gene that gives them fluorescent pigment in their skin - so hairless mice show the fluorescence better.


----------



## Somergal

I think this is a little strange but at least they didn't inject chemicals into the mice. It was some sort of fluorescense gene from jellyfish.

I agree, their mice don't look very healthy.

Fluorescent animals. What has this world come to? Lol.


----------



## evansrabbitranch

Same world that decided to dye ducklings and baby rabbits for easter or paint turtle shells. One that is in it for the money  I'd rather see a naturally occuring purple mouse than any of this baloney. Closest I can get is lilac


----------

